# Question About Baby Aspirin



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Hi Peter

Thank you very much for all your kind words and advice, it has really help put my mind at ease.

I am sorry to write again, but we went to the clinic yesterday for our down regulation scan and everything was ok with me. However, sadly our surrogate's lining had started to grow back a little and therefore she will be scanned again on Saturday. I just pray everything will be ok on Saturday. Her period was actually due yesterday and and also had slight spotting, which I am a little concerned about ... she has been using synarol for 5 weeks.... 

Someone also told her that, her lining may have grown back because she has just started taking baby aspirin and as this increases the blood flow it may have thicked her lining??

Any advice would be greatly received 

Thank again

Lily x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Lily,

Sorry to hear of your problems, I am sure that it will all resolve itself.

Aspirin is rapidly becoming the wonder drug of the 21st century and if it is taken in moderation it can have some very good benefits. The primary benefit is that it 'thins' the blood amd makes it less likely to clot. This can be immensely useful in such things as heart disease, thrombosis and so on. There is also a fashion to take a low dose every day amongst the general population, there is no proven benefit to this but perhaps in the future there may be.

In relation to endometrial growth I am not aware of any data which suggest that aspirin could cause thickening and the growth of endometrium is a complex process involving much more than just increased blood flow.

Hope this helps!

Peter



Lillianna said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Thank you very much for all your kind words and advice, it has really help put my mind at ease.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lillianna (Apr 10, 2002)

Thank you, you are a star 

love

Lily x


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Hi Peter,

I have been taking baby aspirin since my last failed attempt in June. I have read somewhere that it is advisable to stop taking it just before egg collection. Is this correct & if so when is the best time to stop, & when is it best to start taking it again.
Sorry to be a pain

Karen


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Deborah,

This is one where you have to go with the current protocols of your clinic. It is a bit worrying that you have only seen a physician for 5 minutes, perhaps you should make an appointment for a longer chat? In general terms the usefulness of aspirin is currently under debate although it is fairly certain that it will not do any damage.

Hope this helps!

Peter



deborah said:


> Hi Peter,
> I have just read your answer to the other asprin question and I am now a bit worried.The clinic I attend is mostly nurse run, in fact i have seen a doctor once through this whols ICSI thing and that lasted about 5 minutes.Consequently I have seen several different nurses during trt as they are so busy, and because of that I have been given different advice on various things one being asprin. I was told at the start of drug taking ( short protocol cetrotide) to talk 75mg asprin per day.After E/T I had read an article saying don't take asprin as it thins blood so I stopped, the clinic said this was ok, I am half way through 2ww and spotting slightly,and wonder whether to take asprin if it does thicken endo lining it may help? What is your opinion please?
> Deborah


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Karen,

This is another one which needs to be answered by a physician at your clinic. Each clinic seems to have a slightly diferent approach on the usefulness or otherwise of aspirin and it is therefore very difficult to give specific advice. It makes sense to stop taking it just before egg collection as it could aggrevate any potential bleeding at this time.

Sorry to be vague!

Peter



karen u said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I have been taking baby aspirin since my last failed attempt in June. I have read somewhere that it is advisable to stop taking it just before egg collection. Is this correct & if so when is the best time to stop, & when is it best to start taking it again.
> Sorry to be a pain
> ...


----------



## karen u (May 19, 2002)

Thanks for the advice. 

Karen


----------

